# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Vừa kiếm được em máy mini Nga mới cáu đủ đồ

## occutit

Up hình lên khoe chơi, mới không thể mới hơn.

----------

anhcos, Boyred2000, GORLAK, mpvmanh, quangnguyen89ck, Thi beard

----------


## Nam CNC

trời ơi  !!! quá đã , cũng khoái có 1 em lắm đó mặc dù chỉ thực hành được vài lần thời sinh viên. Tốn hết nhiêu xèng vậy CU Bé Tí

----------


## huanpt

Ôi má ơi. Hàng sưu tầm là máu của tớ.

----------


## mpvmanh

Ôi. Đúng là máy tiện em đang cần,

----------


## lekimhung

Có ai biết muốn mua máy mini như vậy thì cần bao nhiêu tiền mới được vậy?

----------


## huanpt

Trước tiên phải kiếm được 1 cái máy mới như vậy cái đã. Tiền nói sau.

----------


## occutit

Chính xác ạ. Con này người mua về trùm mền 30 năm, trước khi trùm mền có bôi mỡ bò bảo dưỡng cẩn thận, rồi trùm. Chưa sử dụng, máy còn đủ cả thùng đồ nghề kèm theo nặng cỡ 40kg, có cả bộ gá phay, he he. Giá rẻ không tưởng được. Ha ha.

----------


## anhcos

Con này phải độ lại thành cnc đi bác.

----------


## huanpt

Con này để chơi thì tuyệt, độ cnc không khả thi. Vì nó xài băng ống. Hơn nữa giá trị sưu tầm của nó gấp nhiều lần giá trị sử dụng.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## tuandaklak01

nhin ma them wa . chuc mung bac

----------


## GORLAK

Lên đc CNC nữa thì bá đạo khỏi nói

----------


## cuong

Có một con thật cổ của mỹ hay sao ấy. Đòi 28 t để bữa nào chụp hình, không biết giá đó ổn không các bác

----------


## levanhuy261991

e cũng đang cần 1 máy na ná như vậy, mini nhỏ gọn ko cần tự động, cần mâm kẹp được ống tròn to nhất 10->15cm nhỏ nhất 10mm, có chống tâm đầy đủ, ko cần chạy đảo chiều mà chỉ cần có tốc độ khác nhau nhờ buli dây cuỏa là được ạ, bác nào có hàng đơn giản giúp e với e về làm gỗ thủ công mĩ nghệ ạ

----------


## Thaihamy

> e cũng đang cần 1 máy na ná như vậy, mini nhỏ gọn ko cần tự động, cần mâm kẹp được ống tròn to nhất 10->15cm nhỏ nhất 10mm, có chống tâm đầy đủ, ko cần chạy đảo chiều mà chỉ cần có tốc độ khác nhau nhờ buli dây cuỏa là được ạ, bác nào có hàng đơn giản giúp e với e về làm gỗ thủ công mĩ nghệ ạ


E có 1 cái đúng như bác yêu cầu. Bác alo 0123.246.2420

----------


## min

quá đã, mà nhìn thèm thôi chứ mình cũng ko có đủ khoản để mua em này.

----------

khoinghiepsky

----------

